# unidentified algea - can anyone help please



## corydorasmad (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi

I'm a new member and am really impressed with this forum.

I'm having rather a lot of trouble with algea on all my plants. I've posted a picture on the photo album under algea - shortcut below: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=3045&catid=newimages

(I hope my picture meets all your requirements - please advise if I've done anything wrong - not too good at this)

Anyway - in case it helps - PH is 6 to 6.4, KH 1 to 2, Nitrate around 40 to 60 ppm (trying to reduce via RO water changes and am reducing fish levels). There should be no phosphates as RO water (remineralised with Aquader Plus) Lighting to be replaced next week as tubes 2 years old - lights on around 12 hrs per day. No CO2 system.

Many thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That is black beard algae (BBA), it is some nasty stuff to get rid of but it can be done... Read up on it in our AlgeaFinder

I think I would just use tap water, regular water changes and a lot of fast growing plants to get rid of the extra nutrients in the water. RO water does not contain the nutrients needed for the plants to grow and out compete the algae.

Also injecting C02 will help fight off the algae along with some SAE's.

I would also reduce the daily lighting down to 10 hours daily.


----------



## corydorasmad (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Trenac - really grateful for your identification and advice


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to APC!

Here's some homework to get the basics down:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/01_intro.html

Another good read:

www.rexgrigg.com

Enjoy!


----------

